# Как вам больше нравится называть Gentoo?

## dish

Идея такова:

ответте, плз, как вам больше нравится называть наш любимый дистриб  :Smile: 

(правильно, понятно, Gentoo (Дженту))

Если нравится какое-то другое название, плз, напишите какое.

----------

## ManJak

Я ответил, как я чаще называю, но, неа самом деле, пофиг, если работает, то как не нахови  :Laughing: 

----------

## YD

Не нравяться эти мне английские Дж, Си и т.п. "Гэ, Цэ" больше радуют слух :>

----------

## ManJak

 *YD wrote:*   

> Не нравяться эти мне английские Дж, Си и т.п. "Гэ, Цэ" больше радуют слух :>

 

Ну да, и я о том-же, генту - привычней  :Smile:  для нашего слуха  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nelud

Я зову "как положено", т.е "дженту" - за него и проголосовал. Однако, "хинду" мне понравилось - прикольно звучит - может теперь буду называть так  :Smile: 

----------

## kaktyc

Надо бы еще один пункт добавить - "Другое". Я, например, называю его Геной (без т). А друган вообще Генератором (длинно и напоминает Терминатора  :Smile: )

----------

## User Unknown

ну я ещё слышал `Гена`, `Жента`, `гентО`, `джинтУ`... А вообще правильнее говорить Линукс. У меня уже так сложилось, что "Говорим Линукс, подразумеваем Gentoo"  :Wink: 

----------

## User Unknown

А ещё можно в русской раскладке `путещщ`  :Smile: )

----------

## dish

 *YD wrote:*   

> Не нравяться эти мне английские Дж, Си и т.п. "Гэ, Цэ" больше радуют слух :>

 

Полностью согласен!

----------

## hermes_jr

 *User Unknown wrote:*   

> А вообще правильнее говорить Линукс

 

Неее, правильнее - "GNU/Linux" и без акцента  :Laughing: 

----------

## viy

Кончайте издеваться!  :Wink: 

(Я месяц как сменил работу, кругом один офтоп и никакого контроля над собственной машиной. Морально давит, после администрирования linux-парка, пусть маленького...)

----------

## serg_sk

Дженту  :Smile:  Слово Хинду на язык плохо наворачивается  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Неее, правильнее - "GNU/Linux"

 

Линус Торвальдс так не думает  :Laughing: 

Это скорее Столлмановские фишки, но его же не называют emacs/Stallman  :Laughing: 

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

> Кончайте издеваться! 
> 
> (Я месяц как сменил работу, кругом один офтоп и никакого контроля над собственной машиной. Морально давит, после администрирования linux-парка, пусть маленького...)

 

Удачи, надо воздействовать на "умы"!

Мне тут попался сисадмин  :Sad:  . Притащил ему инет, а он фраервол под вынью поправить не мог  :Sad: 

Говорит% не помню где а там кругом% менюшки красивые и хрен поймешь  :Laughing: 

Так-что могу сказать просто: - Я ЛЕЖАЛ!

2-3 часа он потратил на конфиг и все заработало, а в енто время:

ЮЗВЕРИ превратились в ЗВЕРИ!

Сразу возник аналог iptables  :Very Happy: 

2-3 правки и все понятно!

----------

## hermes_jr

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Сразу возник аналог iptables 
> 
> 2-3 правки и все понятно!

 

Ну не скажи... Чтоб в таблесах разобраться надо неделю потратить на изучение доков.

 *dish wrote:*   

> Это скорее Столлмановские фишки, но его же не называют emacs/Stallman 

 

Хехе  :Laughing: 

----------

## ManJak

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   Сразу возник аналог iptables 
> 
> 2-3 правки и все понятно! 
> 
> Ну не скажи... Чтоб в таблесах разобраться надо неделю потратить на изучение доков.
> ...

 

Я не знаю, что там стояло, но:

- Ты того фаервола не видел  :Laughing: 

Куча менюх и все не по теме  :Smile: 

Там, похоже - ГОДА мало  :Exclamation: 

----------

## iTux_Tux

Интересно, мы про название Женты говорим или о IPTABLES разговор завели....

Вообщет-то можно называть её по разному, К примеру: Жента, Джента, Гента, Генту,Женту,ДЖенту и т.д.

Да случится переворот земной, есди её спутают с другими разновидностями Линукса  :Smile: )

----------

## YD

Ну Gentoo - это вообще порода самых быстроплавающих пингвинов, и по-русски звучит она Генту.

----------

## dish

Почти поровну мнения разделились, не считая "Хинду"  :Smile: 

Глюк phpBB? 47%+50%+1% <> 100%

----------

